# This one "BITES"



## OKLAHOMAN (May 19, 2010)

At a show in March I had a customer that bought a couple of Emperors from me and ordered a Emperor Gator Jaw bone pen , thanks to Robert Snowdon our official gator man I received a few gator blanks big enough.
This is the first one that I'll send the customer a photo of, I'm in the middle of making one with the jaw teeth sockets filled with gold. All comments good,bad or Roy have you lost your mind accepted.







The other side:


----------



## DCBluesman (May 19, 2010)

That's just too danged cool!  I love it!


----------



## fiferb (May 19, 2010)

DCBluesman said:


> That's just too danged cool! I love it!


 
What he said! Awesome!


----------



## Mark (May 19, 2010)

I never would have thought of that. Very cool... Looking forward to the gold filled version.


----------



## el_d (May 19, 2010)

Roy have you lost your mind???

Those Gator jaw bones are highly toxic, send them to me for proper dissposal. Also any completed pens must bewrapped for your protection ans placed in a nice package to acompany the blanks.  Time is running out! Hurry Roy dont even think about this.:biggrin::wink:

Great looking Emperor, You da man.....:wink:


----------



## avbill (May 19, 2010)

Way too cool !


----------



## MoJo (May 19, 2010)

Looks great Roy!  Can't wait to see the one with the teeth sockets.
I heard there were twisters on the ground north of the City today.  Hope you survived the hail last Sunday too. It looked brutal.  I'm not sure how anyone or any animal would survive what I saw.....

Cheers!
Joe


----------



## BRobbins629 (May 19, 2010)

You may have lost your mind, but the gator lost it all - and for a good cause.  Nice one.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (May 19, 2010)

Joe we were driving home from a show Sunday and listening on the radio about softball sized hail in OKC and Shawnee and were more worried about Tony our late life child Corgi than the house....We were spared no hail only RAIN and lots of RAIN, did I tell you it RAINED!!!! 


MoJo said:


> Looks great Roy! Can't wait to see the one with the teeth sockets.
> I heard there were twisters on the ground north of the City today. Hope you survived the hail last Sunday too. It looked brutal. I'm not sure how anyone or any animal would survive what I saw.....
> 
> Cheers!
> Joe


----------



## PenMan1 (May 19, 2010)

*Nice pen, Roy*

The only thing that could POSSIBLY improve on this would be an alligator pen case! Beautiful!


----------



## Craftdiggity (May 19, 2010)

I want a gator tooth blank.:bulgy-eyes:  That is an awesome pen.

Chris


----------



## boxerman (May 19, 2010)

Awesome pen.


----------



## CaptG (May 19, 2010)

You ever get tired of crankin out masterpieces?  That one is awesome Roy.


----------



## Stevej72 (May 19, 2010)

That is an awesome pen!


----------



## Toni (May 19, 2010)

Roy~damn thats an incredible piece of gator and what Gary said above


----------



## Jim15 (May 20, 2010)

That's beautiful.


----------



## RAdams (May 20, 2010)

Amazing pen! I really like the way that gator bone looks!


----------



## snowman56 (May 20, 2010)

Roy
You did a outstanding job.


----------



## cnirenberg (May 20, 2010)

Roy,
That is one sweet looking pen.  I like the way you improvised with the gold filling, I'm sure your customer is going to be more than happy with it.


----------



## wizard (May 20, 2010)

That is truly original, a standout and beautiful !!! That pen will start a conversation with anyone!! I second the alligator case. Love your pens.
This one is too cool !!


----------



## Jon-wx5nco (May 20, 2010)

el_d said:


> Roy have you lost your mind???
> 
> Those Gator jaw bones are highly toxic, send them to me for proper dissposal. Also any completed pens must bewrapped for your protection ans placed in a nice package to acompany the blanks.  Time is running out! Hurry Roy dont even think about this.:biggrin::wink:
> 
> Great looking Emperor, You da man.....:wink:


While you are sendinging Lupe the pens and jaw bones and all, go ahead and pack up all your lathe(s), tools, saws, and all and send them to me.  We cant have someone who has "lost their mind" with toys left to play with LOL.

That is an awesome job on that pen.  Who knew you could turn jaw bone?


----------



## snowman56 (May 20, 2010)

Every gator pen is original.There is no two alike.You can not make two the same even if you want to.Roy does exceptional work on all his pens the gator is just as stunning.


----------



## Dai Sensei (May 20, 2010)

Amazingly beautiful


----------



## bruce119 (May 20, 2010)

Roy
Looks great hey lots of gators running or slithering around here. There especially ornery this time of year. You always hear of someone getting chewed up by one in the news this time of year. It that's frisky time love is in the air and gator love hurts

How about that Cuban

.


----------



## wolftat (May 20, 2010)

That is beautiful, outstanding work Roy.


----------



## titan2 (May 20, 2010)

That is one awsome pen!!! Add to that a pen case in gator hide......that'd be da BOMB!!!!


Barney


----------



## JohnU (May 20, 2010)

I love it!!!   Gator bone is the one pen that I would absolutely keep for myself if I ever get a chance to turn one.  Looking forward to seeing the next one.  Beautiful!!!!


----------



## bitshird (May 20, 2010)

That's some kind of great pen Roy, I'd also love to see the one with the tooth sockets filled, love the bone on an Emperor. wish I had a few left.


----------



## workinforwood (May 20, 2010)

Looks super Roy.  I wonder if it would be better in BTI over the RG.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (May 20, 2010)

Not for this customer, he likes Bling the more the better.





workinforwood said:


> Looks super Roy. I wonder if it would be better in BTI over the RG.


----------



## BobBurt (May 21, 2010)

A W E S O M E


----------



## Mrs Rojo22 (May 21, 2010)

Stunning!

Robin


----------



## Rfturner (May 21, 2010)

Another nice pen Great job


----------

